# [EVDL] Looking for AC motor kit



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking for AC motor kit for an S10 Pickup. 
I like what I have read on these systems. I see they are hard to find. 



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090918/b54097f6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

How about this one?

http://www.evparts.com/prod-MT5615.htm

- Peter Flipsen Jr





> ml41782 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm looking for AC motor kit for an S10 Pickup.
> > I like what I have read on these systems. I see they are hard to find.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any first hand experience that they would like to 
share with this system?




> SLPinfo.org wrote:
> 
> > How about this one?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

For a complete kit that contains everything where you just can bolt and wire 
it together, See:

http://www.electroauto.com







> ml41782 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> I'm looking for AC motor kit for an S10 Pickup.
> I like what I have read on these systems. I see they are hard to find.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Keep in mind if you are going to use the AC24 / DMOC445 motor/controller 
combination, the minimum voltage for that is 156 volts. The kit from 
Electro Auto is converted from a DC motor kit and did not upgrade the 
voltage (ask me how I know). 

Cheers,
Peter

Roland Wiench wrote:
> For a complete kit that contains everything where you just can bolt and wire 
> it together, See:
>
> http://www.electroauto.com
>
>
>
>
>
>


> ml41782 <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > I'm looking for AC motor kit for an S10 Pickup.
> > I like what I have read on these systems. I see they are hard to find.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One problem I see with this kit is that you can not get maximum 
performance out of it with regular golf cart batteries. To actually 
put out 50 HP you need 560 battery amps at 85V into the controller 
(see the manufacturer's test data). My impression from John 
Lussmyer's experience is that regular flooded GC batteries won't put 
out that kind of current.

What kind of battery set up would provide the current needed to get 
maximum performance out of this low voltage motor/controller package?




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > One problem I see with this kit is that you can not get maximum
> > performance out of it with regular golf cart batteries. To actually
> > put out 50 HP you need 560 battery amps at 85V into the controller
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> What kind of battery set up would provide the current needed to get
> maximum performance out of this low voltage motor/controller package?

or go with a higher voltage, like they recommend.
at 156V thats 305A
at 200V it's 238A

raise the voltage for more efficiency and power

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's one under construction: http://www.evalbum.com/2748

Gary Sanchez
www.CareerPro.com
800.780.0211
888.400.9145 fax
[email protected]


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected]
[mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 12:56
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for AC motor kit

One problem I see with this kit is that you can not get maximum 
performance out of it with regular golf cart batteries. To
actually 
put out 50 HP you need 560 battery amps at 85V into the
controller 
(see the manufacturer's test data). My impression from John 
Lussmyer's experience is that regular flooded GC batteries won't
put 
out that kind of current.

What kind of battery set up would provide the current needed to
get 
maximum performance out of this low voltage motor/controller
package?




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's another under construction: 
http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=2784

(It's mine). I hope to get the batteries in a few months.

I did a LOT of research into the power needs of these AC motors - you 
need to get your voltage up - a LOT. Anything under 156 volts is not 
going to perform.

Cheers,
Peter

Gary Sanchez wrote:
> Here's one under construction: http://www.evalbum.com/2748
>
> Gary Sanchez
> www.CareerPro.com
> 800.780.0211
> 888.400.9145 fax
> [email protected]
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected]
> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Roger Heuckeroth
> Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 12:56
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for AC motor kit
>
> One problem I see with this kit is that you can not get maximum 
> performance out of it with regular golf cart batteries. To
> actually 
> put out 50 HP you need 560 battery amps at 85V into the
> controller 
> (see the manufacturer's test data). My impression from John 
> Lussmyer's experience is that regular flooded GC batteries won't
> put 
> out that kind of current.
>
> What kind of battery set up would provide the current needed to
> get 
> maximum performance out of this low voltage motor/controller
> package?
>
>
>


> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> >
> >> For a complete kit that contains everything where you just can
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My neighbor up the road from me in Montana, uses the Azure Dynamics kit 
using 40 each 8 volt GC batteries at 320 volts. They travel every day out 
to the ranch which is about 36 miles out of town in a Toyota long bed 
pickup.

They can make the round trip of 72 miles even in very low temperature which 
about 50 percent of of distance is up grades and that's not counting driving 
around the town which is about 50 square miles in size.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Gary Sanchez" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 1:47 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for AC motor kit


> Here's one under construction: http://www.evalbum.com/2748
>
> Gary Sanchez
> www.CareerPro.com
> 800.780.0211
> 888.400.9145 fax
> [email protected]
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected]
> [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Roger Heuckeroth
> Sent: Friday, September 18, 2009 12:56
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for AC motor kit
>
> One problem I see with this kit is that you can not get maximum
> performance out of it with regular golf cart batteries. To
> actually
> put out 50 HP you need 560 battery amps at 85V into the
> controller
> (see the manufacturer's test data). My impression from John
> Lussmyer's experience is that regular flooded GC batteries won't
> put
> out that kind of current.
>
> What kind of battery set up would provide the current needed to
> get
> maximum performance out of this low voltage motor/controller
> package?
>
>
>


> Roland Wiench wrote:
> >
> > >
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have this kit in my ford courier. Still in construction, so no data
yet... but I'll post when I get it wired. I am using a bank of 180AH
NiCAD's (from Chrysler TEVan I think), 96 volts nominal, so hopefully those
will handle 500 battery amps better than golf cart batteries would.

Z



> SLPinfo.org <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > How about this one?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> >> What kind of battery set up would provide the current needed to get
> >> maximum performance out of this low voltage motor/controller package?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another Azure System, not the AC package I was referring to.



> Peter C. Thompson wrote:
> 
> > Here's another under construction:
> > http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=2784
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When do you think you'll have it rolling? NiCADs may be a good choice 
for the high amps. Let us know how it works out.



> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> 
> > I have this kit in my ford courier. Still in construction, so no data
> > yet... but I'll post when I get it wired. I am using a bank of 180AH
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Victor at Metric Mind offers AC drives (all still Swiss-made, I think) from 
MES-DEA and Brusa. They aren't cheap by any means; they start somewhere in 
the $11k range. But they're of very high quality, and the support, at least 
from Brusa, has in my experience been very good. 

Power ranges from 50kW to 212kW.

http://metricmind.com/

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's an Azure unit. I was referring to the Curtis / HPGC package 
that EV Parts sells for $4500.



> Gary Sanchez wrote:
> 
> > Here's one under construction: http://www.evalbum.com/2748
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Mazda 323 with a 3-phase AC system (AC24 & DMOC 455) running with
144 V nominal lead-acid batteries (http://www.evalbum.com/1473). You would
probably want the larger AC55 for your S-10. With 160- or 200-Ah LiFePO4
batteries, you'll be fine. 

The huge currents required by lower-voltage DC motors are not required at
higher voltage. My car draws about 225A max at 150V. An AC55 pushing an
S-10 will want something around 300V and will draw about 150-200A. 

My Mazda happens to be 
http://www.austinev.org/evtradinpost/index.php?method=showdetails&list=advertisement&rollid=3471&fromfromlist=classifiedscategory&fromfrommethod=showhtmllist&fromfromid=17
for sale  

Michael Owen




> ml41782 wrote:
> >
> > I'm looking for AC motor kit for an S10 Pickup.
> > I like what I have read on these systems. I see they are hard to find.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In case anyone is looking for a ready conversion with AC drive
for 8k (negotiable) there is a US Electricar S10 for sale at
our Yahoo group in good condition....

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group Proxim Wireless
Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Saturday, September 19, 2009 4:20 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Looking for AC motor kit

Victor at Metric Mind offers AC drives (all still Swiss-made, I think)
from MES-DEA and Brusa. They aren't cheap by any means; they start
somewhere in the $11k range. But they're of very high quality, and the
support, at least from Brusa, has in my experience been very good. 

Power ranges from 50kW to 212kW.

http://metricmind.com/

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = EVDL
Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/ = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
= = = = = = = = = = = =
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not reach me. To
send a private message, please obtain my email address from the webpage
http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Does anyone have any first hand experience that they would like to 
share with this system?"
I have this HPEVS motor/Curtis controller installed in a Suzuki Swift. See
www.evalbum.com/3060, and SwiftE thread under "Builds and Conversions" on
diyelectriccar.
It has over 3k miles on it now, working well. The torque quoted by evparts
is a bit high. It actually has just a little over 90 lb-ft max. They
traded off low end torque for higher "running" torque (torque at normal
running rpm), so the max torque extends out to higher rpm. Max controller V
is 130V. The AC31 has about 100 lb-ft max, but out to lower rpm compared to
the AC50. Mine has 36 CALB 180Ah cells for nominal 115V (about 121-122V
rest V after charge), 67 hp peak, 90 lb-ft torque out to about 4000 rpm. 
Max rpm is 6500. Top speed is 90+ mph, 0-60 about 16 seconds (warm weather),
range for 50/50 highway/secondary driving at 30% DoD is about 65 miles in
winter (cells heated to 60 F while parked in garage), about 80 miles in
summer.

Yesterday I drove at average speed of 38 mph 6.3 miles up a 1600 ft change
in elevation (low speed due to lots of switchbacks), about 4.8% grade, with
outside temperature of 91 F with no problem at all. Motor/controller start
temperatures were 55/53 C, and at the top were 61/56 C (max motor is 120 C,
max contr is 85 C). Cell temp was 94 to 96 F at bottom and 95-97 F at top
(measured with IR sensor on Extech EX830). Current draw going up was about
135 to 210 A. Pack V going up was 114V at 200A draw, and 115V at 170A. 
Regen going back down was 21% of Ah used going up - used 25.6 Ah going up,
gained 5.5 Ah going down. Great fun to drive and no problems with
motor/controller at all so far. The AC24 is considerably lower torque than
the AC50, and the AC24LS has a bit higher torque at high rpm, but
significantly lower over most of the rpm range.
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Looking-for-AC-motor-kit-tp462653p2284592.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> tomw wrote:
> > "Does anyone have any first hand experience that they would like to
> > share with this system?"
> > I have this HPEVS motor/Curtis controller installed in a Suzuki Swift. See
> ...


----------

